# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Eνδεικτική λυχνία πίνακα ράγας

## PARKER

Καλημέρα στους εκλεκτούς φίλους!!!
Ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση στους φίλους ηλεκτρολόγους της παρέας.
Στο σπίτι της μητέρας μου υπάρχουν θερμοσυσωρευτές με νυκτερινό ρεύμα, το οποίο κάθε βράδυ που ερχόταν έκανε ένα χαρακτηριστικό γδούπο στον πίνακα, δείγμα του ότι ήρθε το νυχτερινό και οι θερμοσυσσωρευτές έμπαιναν σε φόρτιση. Πρίν από λίγο καιρό ο χαρακτηριστικός γδούπος δεν ακουγόταν και παρατηρήσαμε (από τον μετρητή του μειωμένου) ότι το νυχτερινό δεν ερχόταν.
Ήρθε ένας τεχνικός από τη ΔΕΗ κάτι άλλαξε στο ρολόι και έιπε ότι τώρα είναι οκ, αλλά δεν θα ακούτε τον χαρακτηριστικό γδούπο, θα ξέρετε ότι ήρθε το νυχτερινό από την ενδεικτική λυχνία στον πίνακα δίπλα από την ασφάλεια των θερμοσυσσωρευτών. Είναι όμως καμμένη (όπως είπε) και θα πρέπει να αλλαχθεί.
η ερώτησή μου ειναι η εξής. Είναι εύκολο να καεί αυτό το λαμπάκι; Πως το κατάλαβε ο τεχνικός ότι ήταν καμμένο αφού (όπως μου είπε η αδελφή μου που ήταν εκεί) δεν το έβγαλε ή δεν δοκίμασε κάτι, δεν πλησίασε καν στον πίνακα;

----------


## vasilimertzani

καλησπερα
απο το ρολοι εχει την δυνατοτητα να στο γυρισει σε νυχτερινο μεχρι να ξαναπαρει εντολη (την αλλη μερα το πρωι)να γυρισει σε κανονικο.
οποτε θα μπορουσε να δει αν  ανεβηκε στον πινακα του σπιτιου αν εχει κατι καμενο.
τωρα, αν δουλευει το νυχτερινο και δεν δουλευουν οι θερμοσυσωρευτες ή οντως εχει καποια αφαλεια και εχει καει ή καηκε το ρελε στον πινακα  ή  αν και απιθανο ο τεχνικος που ηρθε ξυλωσε το καλωδιακι της εντολης.

----------


## PARKER

> καλησπερα
> απο το ρολοι εχει την δυνατοτητα να στο γυρισει σε νυχτερινο μεχρι να ξαναπαρει εντολη (την αλλη μερα το πρωι)να γυρισει σε κανονικο.
> οποτε θα μπορουσε να δει αν ανεβηκε στον πινακα του σπιτιου αν εχει κατι καμενο.
> τωρα, αν δουλευει το νυχτερινο και δεν δουλευουν οι θερμοσυσωρευτες ή οντως εχει καποια αφαλεια και εχει καει ή καηκε το ρελε στον πινακα ή αν και απιθανο ο τεχνικος που ηρθε ξυλωσε το καλωδιακι της εντολης.


Φίλε Βασίλη ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Ο τεχνικός είπε ότι (σύμφωνα με την αδελφή μου που ήταν εκεί, και τώρα μου τα είπε όλα :Confused1:  :Confused1:  ) ο τεχνικός εδινε από το ρολόι την  εντολή να γυρίσει σε νυχτερινό και ο γδούπος τελικά ακουγόταν από τον πίνακα, αλλά απλώς δεν άναβε το λαμπάκι. Της είπε ότι τώρα που οι θερμοσυσσωρευτές είναι κλειστοί θα βλέπει το λαμπάκι και θα καταλαβαίνει αν έχει νυχτερινό, όταν το χειμώνα ανοίξουν και οι θερμ/τές , θα ακούει και το γδούπο. Πιθανολογώ ότι θα είχε ανοίξει και το διακόπτη των θερμοσυσσωρευτών στο πίνακα την ώρα που γύριζε από το ρολόι σε νυχτερινό, γιαυτό και η αδελφή μου άκουγε το γδούπο, αλλά δεν άναβε το λαμπάκι, γιαυτό είπε ότι ήταν καμμένο.
Άρα (λόγω εσφαλμένων πληροφοριών) άκυρο το ερώτημά μου κατά το ένα σκέλος.
Οι λυχνίες όμως αυτές καίγοντα εύκολα; Νόμιζα ότι ήταν απίθανο να καεί.
Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Τελικά κάτι έκανε ο τεχνικός, γιατί έτσι όπως μου τα είπε η αδελφή μου στην αρχή, υπέθεσα ότι μάλλον με τη μυρωδιά έβγαζε συμπεράσματα!!!! (άρα χαλάλι και το σχετικό μπαξίσι!!!)

----------


## vasilimertzani

τι εννοεις ευκολα???
απο οτι καταλαβαινω πρεπει να ειναι σε 20+ χρονων πινακα.ποσο θελεις να αντεξει ακομα?

----------


## PARKER

Όντως, πάνω από 20 χρόνια, γύρω στα 27-28. 
Άρα δικαίως συνταξιοδοτείται (έστω και με μειωμένη!!! :Lol: )

----------

